# sudden drop in ph



## Seamay (Jan 26, 2005)

after watching my richordea shrivel for 2 days I checked my parameters and all are good except for ph which is 7.4. I do partial water changes every week. I read tha kalwasser additions would raise and stabilize the ph . anyone have experience with this... or any other suggestions???


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

partial water changes (depending on the size) change pH to normal sea waters pH 8.3. What is your salinity like? If salinity drops so does your pH. Also do you have live rock? What are your other parameters? Tank size/lighting? Food grade kalkwasserr is the best if used and it will bring your pH up. But it should be dosed slowly. it will also increase coraline algae growth.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I would test your alkalinity first - figure out why your pH is low.

more info:

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2004-09/rhf/index.htm

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/feb2003/chem.htm

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-01/rhf/index.htm


----------



## Seamay (Jan 26, 2005)

My salinity is 1.023 I keep it a little high for stony~s. I change at least 10 gal water every other week at the most ( sometimes less time will pass). I`m reading 0 nitrite, nitrates, and amonia. 
I recently swithed to red sea salt instead of instant ocean. the lfs which i spoke to yesterday sold me a ph buffer and recomended i return to instant ocean salt. He said the magnesium levels in some salts may be lower which would have a direct impact on ph.
so I guess i`m gonna try to stabilize myph with the buffer then try kalk. MAKE SENSE???

72 gal,110 lb live rock,prizm skimmer, magnum canister,300 watts halide , 192 watts actinic,rio 1400 and maxi jet 1200 pwr heads.some stony corals and soft corals, stocked with 10 smallerfish

thanx chris


----------

